# mates.



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Anyone remember sailing with my cousin Bill Boyd(engineer)with Blue Flue he sailed mainly on the Anchises but a few others as well.Also anyone remember sailing with my late brother in law Tom Phillips(radio officer)from Tranmere.Merseyside. Was on the Atlantic Bridge when explosion destroyed the bridge.Have newspaper cutting of the event.
cheers.
shipmate17


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply,but it is not him,this Bill Boyd sailed in the 1960s.
cheers.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Too late for the William Boyd who played Hopalong Cassidy, riding Topper. Ten points for anyone who knows the name of the Cisco Kid's horse.

John t.


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi - ooooo - Silver???


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

thunderd said:


> Hi - ooooo - Silver???


Think that might have been the Lone Ranger............


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Oops you're right Julian, I got my cowboys Tom Mix-ed up.


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

thunderd said:


> Oops you're right Julian, I got my cowboys Tom Mix-ed up.


I can only remember that because if you did'nt watch BBC1 ....you did'nt have anything else.........


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

i notice allyou old brocks now a lot about cowboys


----------



## redgreggie (Jun 13, 2005)

*pancho's horse*

pancho's horse was loco


----------



## looneylectrics (Nov 17, 2006)

Diablo?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Tom Mix horse was named Tony.


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Diablo was the horse and Loco was Pancho's
Another mispent youth !!


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

John Rogers said:


> Tom Mix horse was named Tony.


I always thought it was Tom Mix'n Cement (Jester)


----------

